# Instant pot Chipotle Bowl



## montego (Jun 5, 2019)

New one for me.

You just throw this shit together and cook. Very good and easy. 

In the pot add - 

3 cups water

2tbsp garlic powder

1tbsp cumin

4tbsp tomato bouillon (powder type)

1tbsp salt

Mix this so you don't get clumps

Add without stirring -

2 cups rice (any rice besides brown because brown rice sucks cock)

2 15oz cans black beans drained (I used the seasoned ones)

2 10oz cans enchilada sauce

3lbs chicken (tenderloins work best but thin cut breast works too)

Cook on manual for 30 minutes . Natural release for 10 minutes then quick release.

Awesome stuff


----------



## squatster (Jun 5, 2019)

Dam
That sounds great
Any pictures?


----------



## montego (Jun 5, 2019)

squatster said:


> Dam
> That sounds great
> Any pictures?


Nah it got ate up too quick lol. Wife and kids destroyed it.


----------

